# Problem installing RAID driver for MSI 890GXM-G65



## happy (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi guys,
So I am about to RAID 5 on 3 of my 2TB drives.  However, I've read that I need to install the RAID drivers for my motherboard first, but I am unable to install it.  It keeps on saying that I need to install the Catalyst Installer.  I have installed all the other drivers already, but this one seems to be the only one that is giving me a problem.  How to I install the RAID driver for this mother board?

Here is my motherboard: http://www.msi.com/product/mb/890GXM-G65.html

Thanks


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 3, 2012)

Is this before installing Windows 7 or in Windows 7?  Both links are to the 64-bit Windows 7 driver.

If before, use this one: http://www.msi.com/service/download/driver-7383.html

If in Windows 7: http://www.msi.com/service/download/driver-2592.html


Technically, you can use the drivers in the first link after Windows is installed too.  All you need to do is go into the Device Manager, find the SATA/RAID device, open properties on it, click on "Update Driver," then browse to the folder with the RAID drivers extracted.


----------



## happy (Jun 3, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Is this before installing Windows 7 or in Windows 7?  Both links are to the 64-bit Windows 7 driver.
> 
> If before, use this one: http://www.msi.com/service/download/driver-7383.html
> 
> ...



Thanks man,  I'm going to try this out.  I am installing the RAID drivers last because I have everything installed (drivers, and Win 7 64 bit).

In Windows 7 I already installed the second link that you provided.  If I already installed that one do I still have to install the RAID driver provided in the first link.

Thanks


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 3, 2012)

RAID drivers should be the very first thing to install.  If RAID drivers are bad, everything installed afterwards is for naught.

What is offered in the first link should technically match the second link but seeing as the dates don't match, it's possible they don't.  If you're not having problems after installing the second, then I wouldn't bother with the first.  If you are having problems, I would install the RAID driver again.


----------



## happy (Jun 3, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> RAID drivers should be the very first thing to install.  If RAID drivers are bad, everything installed afterwards is for naught.
> 
> What is offered in the first link should technically match the second link but seeing as the dates don't match, it's possible they don't.  If you're not having problems after installing the second, then I wouldn't bother with the first.  If you are having problems, I would install the RAID driver again.



I did try to install the RAID drivers first, but it always gave me the error of having to install the Catalyst Installer first.  So I went on and installed the lan and other drivers afterwards.  It's quite funny how the RAID drivers are giving me such a headache.  I'm going to try your method of going into the device manager.  However, don't I need an .INF file to update from.  The first link you provided only has the application installer.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 3, 2012)

If the installer (.msi) gives you trouble install it via Device Manager.


----------



## rickterry2 (May 16, 2015)

I know this a 2 yr old post but it is helping me in 2015  . Thank you for the post & those links!  I am reviving an old machine to help me with my DFS project and it has this MoBo. the Raid Drivers worked to allow windows to install, however, I now have the error: 

_"Windows could not prepare the computer to boot into the next phase of installation. To install Windows, restart the installation."_​I will try your second driver, however, i am deploying windows server 2008 r2 sp2. There isn't much support on this. I will see if I can upload links for whomever else is doing the same.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 16, 2015)

What's the chipset/motherboard model?


----------



## rickterry2 (May 18, 2015)

I was certain that I replied to this the other night but perhaps I needed to refresh my page. I was successful after removing one of my 4 1TB drives. I wanted my Logical Disc to be 3TB RAID5 @ 4x1TB drives but I believe the board only supports 2.2TB even with all the bios and raid driver updates. I am running Win Server 2008 R2 SP1 successfully as Logical disc of 2TB RAID5(3x1TB drives instead of 4). Thank you for this post it was extremely helpful. I hope this helps others!


----------

